# Using a JVC LCD TV as a monitor.... Can it be done?



## validitor (Oct 3, 2006)

Hello everyone 

I just recently made a purchase from IBUYPOWER (which i dont recomend!!!!) and did not buy a monitor because i have a JVC 29" LCD HDTV Model: LT-Z26SX4B.

Im using a Nvidia Geforce 7600 GS 512mb for a video card. I went to nvidia and updated all drivers to the newest ones available.

Also im using a regular pc cable (VGA)

So in short:
Nvidia Geforce 7600 GS ----> JVC 29" LCD LT-Z26SX4B

Can it be done?

Theres only 2 resolutions that will work with it and they are:
848x480 and 1024x768

Now i tried to find my native resolution on my tv and the only thing i can find (since i no longer have the manuals, its been 1 year since i bought it) is 1366x768. i found the information at this website : http://shopping.yahoo.com.au/b/a/ssc_100164013_LCD_TV_JVC_LT-Z32S2.html This link will show you the first tv on there is a 26" which leads me to beleive i may or may not have a different native resolution.

The problem is i cannot select that specific res, the only thing really close to it is 1360x768 which makes my tv all red and the desktop half on the screen :/

I was wondering if this can be done.....

PLZ Help me, I really dont want to dish out more money than i have for another tv or monitor as i paid $1699 for my current JVC.

Thanks in advance and please if you need any more information I will expedite the flow


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi validitor, and welcome to TSG.

A list of PC Video formats supported by your TV can be found on page 40 of this PDF file:.

http://books.jvcservice.com/download/261153061/35186.pdf

I have no idea if your card can support either one.


----------



## validitor (Oct 3, 2006)

Anyone have anything to add?.... this is still a huge problem for me right now.... ???!!?!
Please help me!


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Do you have a complete list of all video formats supported by your video card or does it only run 848x480 and 1024x768 (at what frequencies ???)? Did you compare the list against the supported video formats in the manual for the JVC monitor. If there is no match, then you probably will not be able to drive the monitor with that particular card.


----------



## validitor (Oct 3, 2006)

my video card supports up to 2048x1536 at 85hz and as low as 320x200 at 30hz i dont think its the video card i shouldnt be having problems with it...

And yes i did match up the list with my tv and tried numerous hz testing to see what it would develop...again, nothing.

I did do some more research and found a solution i need to test.... here it is:
http://www.hdtvsupply.com/keydikdvgato.html

Is that what i need? it says itll convert vga into component 1080i which is what my tv would run. I have no idea if this would fix resolutions or if i would be wasting my money on something that only converts to component cables rather then use my tv's native resolution automatically. It seems something i need to do more research on. My computer already has a vga input on it already so i dont see why i would need this product.


----------



## python911 (Oct 14, 2006)

Set your graphics card to 60Hz and is at 800x600. Make sure when you attatch the D-SUB cable to the TV that you tighten the screws. Select "PC" on the tv (video source) and it should work. If not, that JVC model wasn't really designed for use with a computer. You should have got one of the Dell monitors, far cheaper. Sorry this isn't much help but my brother works at JVC and he has this TV and he's only ever gotten it to work with his laptop on those specs. And when it works, it's not even worth it.

Sorry man,
Py*


----------



## validitor (Oct 3, 2006)

well.....i hate to hear that but im seriously not gonna stop here. Hopefully i can let your brother know how i did it  hehe

Thanks for the reply


----------



## python911 (Oct 14, 2006)

_Taken from the manual_

*Displaying a computer screen*
This TV can be used as a computer screen.
*Connecting to the computer*
Use a D-SUB cable to connect the TVs PC
IN terminal to the computers analogue RGB
output terminal.
If you want to listen to the sound from the
computer, use an audio cable to connect the
VIDEO-3 AUDIO L/R sound input terminal
to the computers sound output terminal.
When the sound from the computer is mono,
connect to the VIDEO-3 AUDIO L terminal.


*Watching images from a
computer*
After starting the computer, press the
4 or 6 p buttons
to choose PC
You can listen to the sound when the
sound from the computer is connected to
the VIDEO-3 AUDIO L/R sound input
terminal.
 When the sound from the computer is
connected to VIDEO-3, by choosing
external input VIDEO-3 the sound
from the computer can be listened to,
but the images from the computer
cannot be seen.

*
Table of signals for each type
of computer
*
RESOLUTION VERTICAL (Hz) HORIZONTAL (kHz)
(VGA)640x480 60.0 31.5
(XVGA)1024x768 60.0 42.0

* Only the above formats are supported.
* Even with the above formats and at
60 Hz, some problems may be
experienced depending on the quality of
the synchronous signal. (Depending on
the quality, some pictures may not be
displayed properly.)
* Apple Macintosh* computers are not
supported.
*
When a picture is not displayed*
Check the computers refresh rate and set it
to 60 Hz. Refer to the computers instruction
manual.
Computers which cannot have their refresh
rate set to 60 Hz cannot be used with this
unit.

Sadly the TV isn't very well equiped for working with a computer, as you can see from the above info.

Py*


----------



## validitor (Oct 3, 2006)

Even still man there has to be something out there, that and i cant afford to buy another monitor lol.......

I dont understand how everything works....like how my xbox 360 will put out a 1080i picture but i cant with my computer....doesnt make sense to me =p.

Im still gonna continue this quest....and noone seems to know...

I mean if my tv can support...1080i......

That means my resolution can go up to 1280x1080..........interlaced.... theres either gotta be an adapter for a video that will work with this

Please someone help me out =p


----------



## validitor (Oct 3, 2006)

nm 1080i means 1920x1080 =p

IM SO CONFUSED......i need some coffee =p


----------



## python911 (Oct 14, 2006)

1080i is means 1920x1080 however this is interlaced and so is 1920x1080 /2. For the records 720p is far better than 1080i because 720p is not interlaced and so has far better image quality and less bluring basically. Yes your TV may like your X-Box on your components channel but your'e using the VGA port which uses totally different components to convert it for use on your TV. You can try using a VGA-to-Component converter however you will find most cheap ones will produce terrible image quality and blurring making it useless for games and will only support small resolutions. The best ones will cost you somewhere between $200 and $350. Key Digital's KD-VA5, I have heard, is one of the best and, by using a piece of software called Power Strip, you can configure your computer to output the best display for the KD-VA5.
I've not used one of these since I just use a computer monitor as my TV. TV cards are far cheaper


----------



## validitor (Oct 3, 2006)

YOU JUST MADE MY DAY.!!!!!

Ive been looking at those converters for awhile now and just wasnt sure about buying one cause i didnt know if it even did anything....

VGA input into my tv just didnt make sense to me and im really up for pitching out $300 for one of those converters. I even have one picked out that can do all the way up to 1080p (just in case i do upgrade tv's)

Alright thank you so much your a lifesaver!!!!!!!!!!


List to the words of Python911!!!!


----------



## validitor (Oct 3, 2006)

I knew id be back with questions... =p

One question..... Does the VGA resolution INPUT into the converter matter if you wanna output a certain resolution with component video?

Like say VGA= 800x600 therefore only allowing 420p

And VGA=1024x768 therefore allowing 720p

And then if you want 1080i you cant have a VGA, you need XGA? or something

And if it does matter what you input into the converter would using s-video (component capable) allow me to reach 1080i?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

validitor said:


> And if it does matter what you input into the converter would using s-video (component capable) allow me to reach 1080i?


Looking at the specifications summary for the JVC 29" LCD LT-Z26SX4B, the LCD panel in the unit appears to have a resolution of exactly 1366x768 pixels. This resolution limit is based on the physical construction of the liquid crystal glass. There is no way to get more viewable resolution without replacing the glass and drive electronics.

JVC uses something called Digital Image Scaling Technology (D.I.S.T.) to convert ALL incoming video to that resolution. It sounds like the 1080 lines of video resolution in a 1080i signal would get down converted to only 768 lines of video. This may work OK for movies and photos, but you may find that any type of small computer text and fine resolution graphics will end up looking very fuzzy.


----------

